
Ask HN: What is the best way to stock photos - baby
Hey guys,<p>I'm struggling to find a way to stock all my pictures/videos in a nice way.<p>I bought a dropbox account and it's pretty nice, but it's super basic. Just some folders.<p>I tried Everpix and I found it pretty nice except it's too buggy and doesn't really let me organize pictures the way I want to. Also I can't sync back the pictures if I lose them on my hard drive.<p>I've never tried Flickr or Picasa but it seems those aren't really made for what I'm looking for.<p>Any products you guy have heard of that take care of that?
======
ScottWhigham
I wish I knew. I have probably 15gb of stock photos/EPS/etc that I've
used/collected through the years and it's a pain. I use Adobe Bridge to
browse/search. I also organize the files into folders for easier viewing. I
used to change the file names to be something that was useful - that's really
the best way I've found - but, as my "collection" grew, I just sort of stopped
b/c I acquired something like 2gb in one month (which was 200+ images). Too
much work!

------
X4
You forgot to mention you os. Well I guess you use a Mac like most HN folks
do, then I'm sorry idk a tool for you.

But if your OS is Linux I can recommend you using:

    
    
        Shotwell, DigiKam, Fotowall, F-Spot, showFoto
    

You can Tag, Categorize and Order pictures that way.

However I recommend you writing a shell-script that uses existing tools to
filter the images based on EXIF Metadata or filename where applicable.

~~~
baby
I'm using windows. And I'm looking for a cloud solution, so I can back up my
pictures as well as organize them online.

~~~
X4
Try before saying no.

They ALL offer connectivity to MOST Cloud Platforms, it's really crazy how
much connectivity it's offering to external services.

Most Qt Appplications work on all Platoforms. Look for the mentioned Apps for
Windows.

------
toutouastro
what do you mean by "organizing" your photos ? you mean just storing them ?

~~~
baby
Albums, grouping, events etc...

------
toutouastro
would you pay for something like that ?

~~~
baby
yes!

